# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  طلب متواضع   (توقيع بسيط)

## ابو طارق

الأبناء الأحباء  

من يجد بنفسه انه يستطيع ان   يهديني  توقيع  بسيط  وبدون اي  تعقيد

ارجوا ان  يفعل وبدون تردد  وساكون شاكرا  له  سلفا

مع كل  التقدير والاحترام للجميع

ابو طارق

----------


## أموله

السـلامْ عليكم

=)  ..  لك مني توقيع بسيط


عسا ان يروق لك ..!

----------

@Abu Ali@ (11-01-2011), 

ابو طارق (11-05-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

*اشكرك  ابنتي  

**أمولة* * 

على هذا التوقيع  

رغم تواضعه الا انه اعجبني  جداا


وسو اعتمده في  تواقيعي 


ابو طارق*

----------

